# Rare Large Cichlids



## Lucifer (May 6, 2007)

Hi
Im looking for some rare, different types of large american cichlids to go with fenustratum, oscars, bay snooks and other similar sized and aggressive fish. I've tried most of the common american and just looking for something a little bit different. Does anyone have any suggestions for me?
Thanks
Lucifer


----------



## Nathan43 (Jul 9, 2007)

An electric blue jack dempsey would be a good choice. How big is your tank?


----------



## MacFish (Jan 4, 2006)

Unless you get a real nasty EBJD, I think the tank mates would be too much for it.


----------



## fishghost (Jul 27, 2003)

Pure bred Trimac, maybe?


----------



## Lucifer (May 6, 2007)

I have two 6x2x2 tanks both with americans in them. Im thinking of getting a 8x2.5x2.5 soon (probs next 6 months). Pure bred Trimacs are almost impossible to find in Australia unfortunately, there are only meant to be around 10 EBJD in Aus (but reckon that is a load of #^*#). There is a guy nearby that is supposedly selling some 4-5cm ones so that is an option.
Thanks for replies. Keep them coming  
Lucifer


----------



## xXGrEeNxTeRrOrXx (Jan 25, 2006)

EBJD would be a bad choice IMO. Too skittish and fragile.

How about Vieja Maculicauda, V. bifasciatum, Cichlasoma Pearsei, C. Bocourti, Parachromis Loiselli, P. motaguense, Amphilophus Lyonsi, or A. Festae. Just a few that would make my list.


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

Nandopsis haitiensis? may be to aggressive, *** never owned one so i dunno.

maybe a grammodes?


----------



## illy-d (Nov 6, 2005)

> there are only meant to be around 10 EBJD in Aus (but reckon that is a load of #^*#).


If that's the case I would say go for it... You have the tanks and the resources (available right here at cichlid-forum) to start breeding these guys and maybe even sell enough to pay for the cost of having this hobby  :thumb:


----------



## Toby_H (Apr 15, 2005)

Breeding Blue Dempseys is a lot easier said than doneâ€¦ starting with Juvi Blues itâ€™s about a 2 year process before youâ€™ll have produced a sellable sized Blue Dempseyâ€¦ Having such a limited resource to start with you would most likely be forced to breed Father to daughter which will produce a weaker version of this already weakened morphâ€¦

But if you tap into the right source and get several unrelated specimen then you would have some real potential with almost no competitionâ€¦

But then again I donâ€™t remember reading where the OP was interested in a breeding project 

As far as mixing them with the above mentioned stock (fenustratum, oscars, bay snooks and other similar sized and aggressive fish) I do not think they would be a very good mix. Blue Dempseys are well recorded to be fragile as juvisâ€¦ as full grown adults I do not find my Blues any weaker or more skittish than my regular Dempseysâ€¦

Seeing that there are hundreds of species we could suggest, I think your have more luck finding out what is available and then selecting from that list.


----------

